# Problème de mighty mouse



## thios33 (12 Juillet 2006)

Un problème qui m'agace au plus au point   !!! De temps en temps, ma mighty mouse refuse le défilement de bas en haut. Parfois oui, parfois non et je n'ai pas trouvé la solution...  peut-on m'aider?


----------



## Caligari (12 Juillet 2006)

thios33 a dit:
			
		

> Un probl&#232;me qui m'agace au plus au point   !!! De temps en temps, ma mighty mouse refuse le d&#233;filement de bas en haut. Parfois oui, parfois non et je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la solution...  peut-on m'aider?



C'est un probl&#232;me bien connu sur cette souris. Ce que je fais dans ces cas-l&#224;, c'est de la d&#233;brancher, d'appuyer tr&#232;s fort sur la "molette" et de la faire tourner (avec rage) dans tous les sens. En g&#233;n&#233;ral, le d&#233;filement vers le bas fonctionne &#224; nouveau apr&#232;s ce traitement et, accessoirement, &#231;a fait passer les nerfs. Attention tout de m&#234;me, ce genre de manipulation risque certainement d'endommager la souris &#224; un moment ou &#224; un autre.  D'autres intervenants te feront sans nul doute des recommandations plus s&#251;res et moins empiriques !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

Comme je l'ai déjà écris dans un autre fil (à rechercher sur le forum périphérique), je nettoies la boule de ma MightyMouse à l'aide d'un coton-tige et de l'alcool à 70° et elle repart comme au premier jour.

C'moon.


----------



## bidibout (12 Juillet 2006)

Perso quand la mienne fait cela je ne la débranche même pas et je n'appuie pas comme un malade en fait je fais tourner la bille dans tous les sens quelques secondes et ensuite ça repart tout seul.


----------



## Vondutch (13 Juillet 2006)

J'ai également eu un problème avec cette souris et je l'ai ramené à mon apple store car le csroll vertical ne fonctionnait plus...Résultat il m'en ont donné une nouvelle car elle était encore sous garantie!

C'est un problème bien connu et il ne faut pas hésiter à pousser la porte pour dénoncer ce problème qui est récurrent avec cette souris


----------



## pim (13 Juillet 2006)

C'est pas un probl&#232;me de souris, mais c'est un probl&#232;me de peau. La peau que vous avez sous l'index est trop douce, elle glisse sur la petite roue de la Migthy.

Ma solution :

1/ Je retourne la souris, et je la fait rouler sur sa roue sur la table. &#199;a marche toujours impeccable apr&#232;s &#231;a !

Sinon y'a d'autres solutions :

2/ Faire un stage intensif dans une entreprise de BTP, en demandant le poste du gars qui est toute la journ&#233;e les mains dans le ciment ;

3/ Troquer la Migthy contre une Logitech. Probl&#232;me, bye bye le scroll horizontal



Bien cordialement


----------



## Macbeth (13 Juillet 2006)

J'ai eu ce m&#234;me probl&#232;me. Pour le probl&#232;me de la molette, je ne brutalise pas ma souris.. je la retourne et je la fait tourner, c'est r&#232;gl&#233; (c'est plus long d'aller changer la souris en maagazin ).
J'ai eu aussi un soucis avec les boutons de cot&#233;, qui me d&#233;clenchait expos&#233; de mani&#232;re intempestive.. en d&#233;branchant/rebranchant la souris, tout est r&#232;gl&#233;.
heureusement, ce sont des probl&#232;me peu fr&#233;quents et faciles &#224; r&#232;gler.


----------



## Ludo67 (13 Juillet 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ce même problème. Pour le problème de la molette, je ne brutalise pas ma souris.. je la retourne et je la fait tourner, c'est règlé (c'est plus long d'aller changer la souris en maagazin ).
> J'ai eu aussi un soucis avec les boutons de coté, qui me déclenchait exposé de manière intempestive.. en débranchant/rebranchant la souris, tout est règlé.
> heureusement, ce sont des problème peu fréquents et faciles à règler.



Tu sait quoi?, tu vient de m'apprendre un truc, je savait pas ce qu'était les bouton de coté, jvient de les essayer, mais sa fait pas grand chose, sa met juste le nom de la page ou je suis actuellement.....mais merci quant mm


----------



## Macbeth (13 Juillet 2006)

Ah bah c'est &#224; toi de leur donner une fonction plus utile : Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me / clavier et souris / souris , et l&#224; tu choisi la fonction que tu veux pour les boutons de cot&#233;. Chez moi ils servent pour expos&#233;. Enjoy


----------



## Ludo67 (13 Juillet 2006)

Macbeth a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah c'est &#224; toi de leur donner une fonction plus utile : Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me / clavier et souris / souris , et l&#224; tu choisi la fonction que tu veux pour les boutons de cot&#233;. Chez moi ils servent pour expos&#233;. Enjoy




Encore une fois, je ne savait pas sa, il faut dire que je suis nouveau sur mac os x, je tournait sur classic 9.2.2 depuis 3, 4 ans...

MERCI!!


----------



## chupa chups (13 Juillet 2006)

perso ma mighty ne scrollait plus non plus alors je l ai demonté eh hop bien nettoyé et maintenant elle est comme neuve il y a un tuto quelque part pour la demonter mais c est vrai que c est chaudard quand meme


----------



## Kéfa (13 Juillet 2006)

La meilleure solution reste encore de contacter apple, ils d&#233;clenchent un &#233;change standart.

Ils envoient par UPS une nouvelle mighty mouse et dans le m&#234;me carton, on renvoie l'ancienne.

Pas d'immobilisation et une mighty neuve. Chacun sa m&#233;thode apr&#232;s


----------



## pim (13 Juillet 2006)

Vu le prix que j'ai payé cette saleté de souris au scroll ératique, je vais sans doute faire ça 

Non je retire ce que je viens de dire, cela ne sert à rien c'est pas constructif :rose:


----------



## chounim (8 Août 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure solution reste encore de contacter apple, ils déclenchent un échange standart.
> 
> Ils envoient par UPS une nouvelle mighty mouse et dans le même carton, on renvoie l'ancienne.
> 
> Pas d'immobilisation et une mighty neuve. Chacun sa méthode après



J'y pense beaucoup beaucoup moi, étant donné que ma garantie se finie, j'vais en profiter...
MAIS, c'est comment qu'on fait?  J'ai encore jamais fait de démarche aupres d'apple...
J'ai acheté la souris (iMac enfa it) a la fnac (loiiiiiiin de chez moi... )
Elle m'a refait le coup ce soir, et je craque...Et j'me dis qu'a force de retourner la souris, scroll fort, et ca repars, la mistrouille sur la bille elle part a coté, et ca doit pas etre joli joli...et a un moment donné, elle en sera pleine la souris...huhu 
Donc, oué, j'fais le type de base qui profite de sa garantie quand il le peut...


----------



## chounim (9 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> J'y pense beaucoup beaucoup moi, étant donné que ma garantie se finie, j'vais en profiter...
> MAIS, c'est comment qu'on fait?  J'ai encore jamais fait de démarche aupres d'apple...




Personne pour m'orienter, il faut appeler, mailer, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur le site a par demander des pieces de rechange mais pas pour souris..bref, je sais pas...

C'est comment qu'on gueule?


EDIT: J'VAIS CRAQUERRRR   , LA BOULE ME LAAAACHE huhu, c'pas marrant.


----------



## Kéfa (9 Août 2006)

Normalement, si tu l'as achet&#233; &#224; la Fnac, c'est &#224; la Fnac qui doit se charger du remplacement.

Si c'est vraiment trop loin, tente un coup de fil &#224; l'apple care, y'a un num&#233;ro vert que j'ai pu en t&#234;te.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> 3/ Troquer la Migthy contre une Logitech. Problème, bye bye le scroll horizontal


 
3/ Troquer la Mighty contre une Microsoft. Pas de problème...ah si c'est microsoft...


----------



## chounim (9 Août 2006)

Mou&#233;, et bin, c'est bien pas pratique leur truc, j'ai appel&#233;, faut L'AMENER dans un centre Apple Care, et si c'est a 80km de chez toi, et bin tu te bouges, y'a pas l'choix, et encore, c'est pas sur qu'ils te la reprenne!!! Donc je sais pas trop comment j'vais faire.
Parce qu'arriv&#233; la bas, ils vont la tester tout ca...enfin bref, pas pratique, par contre, Apple au t&#233;l&#233;phone, il ont la classe, sauf la fille du d&#233;part qui dit les menu, elle est p&#233;nible huhu.


----------



## Kéfa (9 Août 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> Apple au téléphone, il ont la classe, sauf la fille du départ qui dit les menu, elle est pénible huhu.



Moi c'était pas mon cas.

Je suis tombé sur un jeune apparemment sous l'effet de substances illicites, complètement à côté de la plaque, mou et soporifique. Je l'imaginais affalé sur sa table d'appel... enfin bref.

Mais ne soyons pas médisant ! Car c'est lui qui a accepté l'échange standard de ma mighty mouse sans broncher. Par contre, j'ai mis la dose en explications. "c'est pas la première fois... c'est de pire en pire... j'ai tout essayé... je perds en temps et en productivité (fait très pro )... je souhaiterais avoir du matériel qui marche"

Même s'ils doivent garder une trace de chaque appel, tu peux retenter le coup, tu tomberas sur une autre personne. Tu peux même dire que tu pensais que l'échange standard se pratiquait dans ce type de situation... Bonne chance


----------



## Sellig_259 (5 Mai 2007)

J'ai depuis quelques semaines cette souris sans fil, la Mighty Mouse mac, et je l'ai toujours bien utilis&#233;e, elle marchait parfaitement... La je l'ai utilis&#233;e un peut, puis je me suis rendu compte que la molette ne marchait plus, enfin elle peut encore permettre le d&#233;placement sur la page de goche &#224; droite, mais juste en heut, plus en bas, j'ai beau tourner la molette, la page ne "coulisse" plus vers le bas

J'ai essay&#233; en la faisant tourner sur la table (je parle de la molette) j'ai red&#233;marr&#233;er lordi, j'ai &#233;teint et r'allum&#233; la souris, et rien du tout...

PS: c'est la -Souris Mighty Mouse sans fil Apple

[edit, je viens de la frotter pendant 5 minutes &#224; mon TSHIRT , et &#231;a a march&#233;, elle fonctionne parfaitement ! ]


----------



## zazthemac (24 Juin 2007)

Je viens de tester le cout du coton tige avec mon produit de nettoyage clavier ecran : Je conseille!!!! la vla comme neuve ma mighty


----------



## pierrestock (7 Janvier 2008)

apres avoir lu toutes les methodes,

la meilleur reste celle de la retourner et la tournee de facon que la boule touche , mettez la sur une page de papier et tournez la rapidement . rebranchez la et voila.
 
merci aux blogeurs


----------



## CyberMark (29 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> ... Je retourne la souris, et je la fait rouler sur sa roue sur la table. Ça marche toujours impeccable après ça !



'ffectivement, après, ça roule.


----------



## wel (2 Mars 2008)

pierrestock a dit:


> apres avoir lu toutes les methodes,
> 
> la meilleur reste celle de la retourner et la tournee de facon que la boule touche , mettez la sur une page de papier et tournez la rapidement . rebranchez la et voila.
> 
> merci aux blogeurs


hello pierrestock, merci pour le tuyau, la feuille de papier marche à la perfection. Je viens d'essayer et voila ma mighty comme neuve. Encore merci


----------



## iSteph (3 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai eu ce problème de souris au bout de 2 mois et je l'ai renvoyé à Apple qui m'en a fournit un neuve. 
Et 2 mois encore après, la nouvelle MightyMouse a de nouveau disfonctionné (exactement le même problème).

N'étant apparemment pas le seul, il faut le crier haut et fort sur tout les forums Mac, cette MightyMouse a un défaut de conception (et non de fabrication) et Apple devrait réagir vite par respect à leur client (c'est pas trop leur habitude, mais crotte, y'en a marre ! )


----------



## MaccaM (3 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comme je l'ai déjà écris dans un autre fil (à rechercher sur le forum périphérique), je nettoies la boule de ma MightyMouse à l'aide d'un coton-tige et de l'alcool à 70° et elle repart comme au premier jour.
> 
> C'moon.



c'est pour moi aussi la solution qui marche le mieux.. un ptit coup de coton-tige+alcool a 70 et hop ça remarche nickel


----------



## amo (13 Mars 2008)

thios33 a dit:


> Un problème qui m'agace au plus au point   !!! De temps en temps, ma mighty mouse refuse le défilement de bas en haut. Parfois oui, parfois non et je n'ai pas trouvé la solution...  peut-on m'aider?





Bonsoir
j'ai le même souci
dans ce cas, je clique sur la mollette dans la fenêtre du site que je consulte et un cercle apparaît avec un petit rond noir au centre un petit triangle noir au dessus et un petit triangle noir en dessous ; je place mon curseur au dessus du triangle noir supérieur si je veux un défilement vers le haut, en dessous du triangle noir inférieur si je veux un défilement vers le bas, sur le cercle noir si je veux stopper le défilement

Si je veux faire disparaître le cercle je clique dessus

amo


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2008)

MaccaM a dit:


> c'est pour moi aussi la solution qui marche le mieux.. un ptit coup de coton-tige+alcool a 70 et hop ça remarche nickel


Je ne fais plus cela aujourd'hui.

Les fibres de coton, même infimes, tendent à s'infiltrer dans le mécanisme et à s'enrouler autour des rouleaux que la bille fait tourner. Ça donne un scroll plus dur alors que celui-ci devrait consister en une caresse de l'index, sans pression. Constatations que j'ai faites après le démontage de ma première MM filaire. Il y avait de véritables manchons de coton autour des rouleaux.

S'il me faut une solution alcoolisée, j'utilise une lingette nettoyante pour lunettes, comme cela pas de peluches.

J'ai fait changer cette première MM par Apple car le bouton 3 ne fonctionnait plus, sa remplaçante et la MM Bluetooth que j'ai acheté par la suite ne me posent plus de problème d'encrassement. Dès que je trouve le scroll moins fluide, j'évacue les poussières en retournant l'objet.


----------



## amcbrose (12 Avril 2008)

thios33 a dit:


> Un problème qui m'agace au plus au point   !!! De temps en temps, ma mighty mouse refuse le défilement de bas en haut. Parfois oui, parfois non et je n'ai pas trouvé la solution...  peut-on m'aider?


Salut, 

En appuyant sur les touches F7, F8 et F10, tu pourras à nouveau faire bouger ta souris dans le sens que tu veux.

Bien à toi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

Moi, je la nettoie avec des lingettes pour lunettes.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je la nettoie avec des lingettes pour lunettes.



J'ai appelé apple ! et maintenant j'ai une nouvelle mighty mouse


----------



## eleven59 (5 Juillet 2008)

En cherchant sur le net, j'ai trouvé ce lien, ayant moi-même la mollette de la souris qui fonctionnait de moins en moins bien.
http://web.mac.com/karelgil/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html
Je ne suis vraiment pas un bricoleur mais j'y suis arrivé en étant très prudent et avec de la patience! Le moment le plus délicat est de décoller l'anneau extérieur. 
Ma souris fonctionne maintenant comme au premier jour. Il suffit de bien nettoyer à l'intérieur pour enlever les poussières.
Bon courage et prudence pour ne pas casser les parties en plastique et autres...


----------



## presonnus (29 Juillet 2008)

Après avoir fais un mix de la mighty:

-Frottée sur le T-Shirt pendant 5mn
-En la mettant sur le dos pour faire tourner la bille
-Débranchée et rebranchée

La meilleure solution je confirme, c'est l'alcool à 90 ou (70 dans mon cas).
Veillez à patiemment effectuer l'opération avec un chiffon doux ou coton tige (dans mon cas pendant 5 mn) en nettoyant bien l'orifice souvent entartré ;-)

Elle repart alors Dare Dare ;-))


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2008)

presonnus a dit:


> La meilleure solution je confirme, c'est l'alcool à 90 ou (70 dans mon cas).



Sauf si tu comptes garder ta boule opérationnelle un certain temps. L'alcool accélère la "cuisson" de la mousse plastique dont la surface de la boule est recouverte, et en réduit d'autant la durée de vie !


----------



## benjshow (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai encore eu aujourd'hui un problème avec la bille de défilement de ma mighty mouse, j'utilisais jusqu'à présent une petite aiguille pour faire le tour de la bille et enlever le plus possible de saleté.
Mais pour une fois ca n'a pas fonctionné, et j'ai trouvé mieux : une corde de guitare électrique (la MI aigue) ! J'avais un bout de corde qui trainais pas là, j'ai fait la technique de l'aiguille, j'ai enlevé pas mal de crasse, fait tourner la bille énergiquement dans tout les sens, et miracle la bille remarche !
Voilà si ca peut aider certains...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2010)

Le problème avec ta méthode, c'est que plus tu vas le faire, plus ça va s'encrasser rapidement, parce que le métal va rayer les petits rouleaux en plastique, qui accrocheront encore mieux la crasse.

Lorsque la veuille de papier, ou le chiffon imbibé de produit vitre sans alcool n'a plus marché, j'ai démontée, puis remontée, la mienne (et tu verrais ce que j'en ai sorti, c'est un mulot acheté d'occase, je me demande ce que son précédent proprio faisait avec :affraid.


----------

